# Rose canyon & back side of Butterfield canyon?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there a lot of private property in these canyons? the back side of butterfield that im talking about is on the tooele side. can you fire a weapon in both canyons?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

And can you have four wheelers in Rose canyon.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

FYI: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5419

Oh.....and you can't ride four wheelers in rose canyon.


----------

